# Now who has the more adorable avatar, Jashwa or Takun?



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2011)

Now that the game is a bit more even, let's find out.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2011)

haha I'll post them together












OMG FAF OPEN IMAGE TAGS AGAIN ON THIS FUCKKKK


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 18, 2011)

Neither. Mine is superior.


----------



## BRN (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread is fayvatarded


----------



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2011)

Can a mod make this public? I failed


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 18, 2011)

OH MY GOD I NEED ONE ;A;


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 18, 2011)

I had to pick Takun because that expression is adorable! I wish I could decide on a fursona so I could consider asking nicely for a cute avatar too


----------



## Riavis (Mar 18, 2011)

I still vote Jashwa. But I'm biased towards felines 

Also- Fay! I work a new shift and am at work while you stream these things QQ :C


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

BAAAAAAAAW I wish I had one.

Still love Takun's. I Love sheba inus. My neighbor had one and they are like little foxes. SO FUCKING CUTE! I will own one eventually. I had actually planned to get my grandmother one because she always wanted a pet fox- but foxes are destructive. They have SIs that are fox color and twice as cute in my opinion. Takun is cuter. ALWAYS! Also cats are evil- most cats, but this does not stop me from wanting one of the bald sphinx ones. I want to knit things sweaters!>:C


----------



## Riavis (Mar 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> BAAAAAAAAW I wish I had one.
> 
> Still love Takun's. I Love sheba inus. My neighbor had one and they are like little foxes. SO FUCKING CUTE! I will own one eventually. I had actually planned to get my grandmother one because she always wanted a pet fox- but foxes are destructive. They have SIs that are fox color and twice as cute in my opinion. Takun is cuter. ALWAYS! Also cats are evil- most cats, but this does not stop me from wanting one of the bald sphinx ones. I want to knit things sweaters!>:C


 

I am not evil :|


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2011)

I tangled Jashwa up in yarn.  =3


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey hey.


How do I get out of this thing D:

y u do dis


----------



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I had to pick Takun because that expression is adorable! I wish I could decide on a fursona so I could consider asking nicely for a cute avatar too


I love doing the retarded cute ones



Riavis said:


> I still vote Jashwa. But I'm biased towards felines
> 
> Also- Fay! I work a new shift and am at work while you stream these things QQ :C


it's like 11 and such when I do these



dinosaurdammit said:


> BAAAAAAAAW I wish I had one.
> 
> Still love Takun's. I Love sheba inus. My neighbor had one and they are like little foxes. SO FUCKING CUTE! I will own one eventually. I had actually planned to get my grandmother one because she always wanted a pet fox- but foxes are destructive. They have SIs that are fox color and twice as cute in my opinion. Takun is cuter. ALWAYS! Also cats are evil- most cats, but this does not stop me from wanting one of the bald sphinx ones. I want to knit things sweaters!>:C


 my cat is nice


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Still Takun.


----------



## Jw (Mar 18, 2011)

Neither. My Fayvatar pwns.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

I voted baw I wish I had a cool avatar btw


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I am not evil :|


 
You are a wild cat- not a domesticated one that hides on the top shelf of my closet when I am like 8 and attacks my face when I go in there to grab clothes. 



Fay V said:


> my cat is nice


 
Your cat is nice- we had gotten one from the pound when I was 6 had it until I was 9. In those three years it attacked me and my siblings every damn day. Fucking ambush out of no where. Go to the cabinet to get a pot? BAM cat in the face. Naked, out of the shower, trying to get clothes out of your closet- motherfucker would WAIT on the top shelf and dive bomb you- BAM cat to the face. Finally it died of a heart attack after attacking my sister. My grandparents didn't believe it attacked us for no reason but he did. HE WAS EEEEEEVIL!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You are a wild cat- not a domesticated one that hides on the top shelf of my closet when I am like 8 and attacks my face when I go in there to grab clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat is nice- we had gotten one from the pound when I was 6 had it until I was 9. In those three years it attacked me and my siblings every damn day. Fucking ambush out of no where. Go to the cabinet to get a pot? BAM cat in the face. Naked, out of the shower, trying to get clothes out of your closet- motherfucker would WAIT on the top shelf and dive bomb you- BAM cat to the face. Finally it died of a heart attack after attacking my sister. My grandparents didn't believe it attacked us for no reason but he did. HE WAS EEEEEEVIL!


 Lame, my cat was adopted too. She was terrible when we got her, scared of everything, clawed me in the face. now she's the more wonderful docile thing ever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2011)

Takun said:


> I tangled Jashwa up in yarn.  =3


 


Jashwa said:


> Hey hey.
> 
> 
> How do I get out of this thing D:
> ...


 Hold on a second, I have scissors.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

It's still no contest. :\

Sorry Takun, you just can't win.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hold on a second, I have scissors.


 stay away from me woman.

you'll ruin my perfect fur.


Also ITT: there are still more cat people on FAF than dog people


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 18, 2011)

It's still Takun, gosh.


----------



## cad (Mar 18, 2011)

neither


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> stay away from me woman.
> 
> you'll ruin my perfect fur.


 Don't worry I got this.
*pulls starter cord on scissors*
*chainsaw sfx*


----------



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> neither


 someone wants a cool avatar


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 18, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Can a mod make this public? I failed


 
I think someone higher than a moderator has to do that.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I think someone higher than a moderator has to do that.


 
Maybe Gatode can do it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Probably mine still, because I was repeatedly asked to change back to this one for adorableness every time I had a new avvie. :V

It's hard to choose... I'll vote Takun because I like doggies. :3c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Probably mine still, because I was repeatedly asked to change back to this one for adorableness every time I had a new avvie. :V
> 
> It's hard to choose... I'll vote Takun because I like doggies. :3c


 
You should use your fish and chips face chibi- THAT THING IS BOSS


----------



## Pine (Mar 18, 2011)

you just had to give him yarn, too?

it's definitely an unfair choice :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 18, 2011)

I like how Jashwa is tangled in yarn and Takun is holding a ball of yarn

Raep? :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I like how Jashwa is tangled in yarn and Takun is holding a ball of yarn
> 
> Raep? :V


 Wasn't preplanned at all. nope. not a bit >.>


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2011)

this is UNFAIRRRRRRR

too hard to choose

biased towards cats though.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Definitely Takun now.


----------



## Trance (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I was on the edge and voted Takun in the first thread.  This just reinforces my vote.  :3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, as much as I'm more of a cat person, I gotta vote Takun again. I CAN'T DENY THAT FACE.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm sorry, as much as I'm more of a cat person, I gotta vote Takun again. I CAN'T DENY THAT FACE.


 
wut


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> wut


Huh what now.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Huh what now.


 
treason against cats is not soon forgotten >:C


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> treason against cats is not soon forgotten >:C


DON'T TAZ ME BRO, I'M A LLAMA.

Besides, I'm at war with my cat right now. >:C


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 18, 2011)

Takun takes the lead with the over-sized plaid shirt!

It turned out nice, btw Fay.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> treason against cats is not soon forgotten >:C


 
Who cares, cats are too stupid and lazy to do anything about it :V


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 18, 2011)

No matter who I vote for, the other will hate me for it.
dogs > cats
Fuck.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Now that the playing field is even, I vote for the dog.

Sorry Jash but cats are lame.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sorry Jash but cats are lame.


 
This ^ While they're cuddly at times, they're more troublesome than dogs >;c


----------



## Slyck (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine is more adorable, look at its face.

Look at it! >:C


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Exunod said:


> No matter who I vote for, the other will hate me for it.
> dogs > cats
> Fuck.


 Exu I will always love you, even if you are misguided at times.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 18, 2011)

Still Jashwa.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2011)

We all know that as soon as Jashwa's out of that yarn, his claws are going in your eyes. Takun is just an innocent dog in a shirt. :3c


----------



## Alstor (Mar 18, 2011)

Still Jash. takun might look cute, but he's an evil, yarn-holding bastard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Blues said:


> We all know that as soon as Jashwa's out of that yarn, his claws are going in your eyes. Takun is just an innocent dog in a shirt. :3c


 
Exaggerated, but this is very true of the cats vs dogs thing.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 18, 2011)

I shall now make a new thread called "Who has the more edible avatar, Xegras or Thatch"!


----------



## Hir (Mar 18, 2011)

takun :]


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I shall now make a new thread called "Who has the more edible avatar, Xegras or Thatch"!


 
I'm pretty sure it's me, unless you're one of THOSE shrooms :V


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2011)

I vote jashwa this time. :<


----------



## Willow (Mar 18, 2011)

I wants a Fayvtar :c

And now I can't decide.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I'm pretty sure it's me, unless you're one of THOSE shrooms :V


 
I just say I'm a gay mushroom, automatic win.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I just say I'm a gay mushroom, automatic win.


 
So what, you're basically a dildo for guys?

And why is Jashwa winning D:


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Blues said:


> We all know that as soon as Jashwa's out of that yarn, his claws are going in your eyes. Takun is just an innocent dog in a shirt. :3c


 Jashwa doesn't have front claws. He is declawed.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> So what, you're basically a dildo for guys?
> 
> And why is Jashwa winning D:


 He offered sexual favors for the people who voted for him because he is a slut.


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Jashwa doesn't have front claws. He is declawed.


 
anthro's are given opposable thumbs for a reason. 

to grasp blunt objects and strike people down with


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He offered sexual favors for the people who voted for him because he is a slut.


 So THAT'S why you voted for Takun.

I thought you WANTED that D:


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Jashwa doesn't have front claws. He is declawed.


 


Yeah haha.  also neutered but it's a secret


----------



## Xegras (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> So what, you're basically a dildo for guys?



Uck, no.

Jashwa is probably winning because cats don't make a good steak.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Takun said:


> Yeah haha.  also neutered but it's a secret


 uhhh no.

I am not changing my 'sona for your fetishes Takun D:


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2011)

I bet takun would win if he had the :3 emote as his face


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> So THAT'S why you voted for Takun.
> 
> I thought you WANTED that D:


 No I do not want sexual favors from you.


----------



## cad (Mar 18, 2011)

Fay V said:


> someone wants a cool avatar


already have one


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> already have one


 
You're free to delude yourself :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Fay to make a disgustingly adorable avatar for herself. :3c If she doesn't do it, I will. >:C


----------



## Pine (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm still waiting for Fay to make a disgustingly adorable avatar for herself. :3c If she doesn't do it, I will. >:C


 
It needs to be something like this






just needs some good shooping


----------



## Smelge (Mar 18, 2011)

I cannot endorse either of these avatars, as neither one appears to be pissing blood.


----------



## Conker (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that Tak's doesn't look stupid, I'm going with him.

But only because I still think Jash's is creepy.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

PS, it doesn't matter.

My avatars are the bestest.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm still waiting for Fay to make a disgustingly adorable avatar for herself. :3c If she doesn't do it, I will. >:C


 I can't think of anything so I'll do mine last


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 19, 2011)

I do have a cooler way friendlier avatar.


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Pffft, mine is better than all of yours.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> Pffft, mine is better than all of yours.


 
Try me.


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Try me.


 I still win. Try again.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> Pffft, mine is better than all of yours.


 
Well it is pretty sensual.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

She's a carbon based lifeform that=win


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2011)

Baw

I vote for Takun this time, because that plaid shirt is too damn cute.


----------



## slydude851 (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa's eyes are cuter and being wrapped in yarn is also quite cute.  Though I like Takun's coat a little more than Jashwa's, Jashwa's avatar wins.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

The fact that Jash is winning shows that this forum has awful tastes. Dogs are so much more adorable than cats.


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2011)

Solid Snake is adorable.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The fact that Jash is winning shows that this forum has awful tastes. Dogs are so much more adorable than cats.


 
Dogs r dum.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Dogs r dum.


 Uhhhh no.

You're awful >=[


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

MY AVATAR IS STILL THE BEST~


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky said:


> MY AVATAR IS STILL THE BEST~


 No, no it is not.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky's avatar is about to lay an egg.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhhh no.
> 
> You're awful >=[


 
Cats don't eat their own shit. :T


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Cats don't eat their own shit. :T


 Not all dogs eat their shit. >=[


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not all dogs eat their shit. >=[


 
Also, cats don't get that wet animal smell. :3


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Icky's avatar is about to lay an egg.


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> No, no it is not.


 
I hate you people >:C


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky said:


> I hate you people >:C


 
Icky, even my avatars are better than yours.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Also, cats don't get that wet animal smell. :3


 I don't think wet dogs smell bad. You're also forgetting about litter boxes.


Icky said:


> I hate you people >:C


 We hate you too Icky, you birdfucking son of a bitch. :3


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think wet dogs smell bad. You're also forgetting about litter boxes.


 
Litter box > poop-minefield in the yard.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Litter box > poop-minefield in the yard.


 Think positively. It's free fertilizer. :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think wet dogs smell bad. You're also forgetting about litter boxes.
> 
> We hate you too Icky, you birdfucking son of a bitch. :3


 
Aww, how sweet :3



Xenke said:


> Icky, even my avatars are better than yours.


 
Your black women are no match for birdpuff.


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2011)

SQUAWK

SQUAWK SQUAWK

CAW CAW CAW

CAW CAW

SQUAWK SQUAWK 

CAW CAW CAW CAW

CHIRP CHIRP CHIIIIRP


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky said:


> Aww, how sweet :3
> 
> 
> 
> Your black women are no match for birdpuff.


 No icky. Everything is better than birdpuff.


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No icky. Everything is better than birdpuff.


 
Don't have to preen fur, so HA.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Don't have to preen fur, so HA.


 At least foxes are actually adorable unlike birds. :3


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Don't have to preen fur, so HA.


 
's better than being all dirty all the time

or licking yourself

eww

*preenpreenpreen*


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 19, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks Icky's is cute? It's not as cute as Jashwa or Takun's, but it still makes me :3


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 19, 2011)

^>^ caw!


----------



## Xegras (Mar 19, 2011)

Birds are for hunting.


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

CAW CAWCAWCAW



			
				SnowFox said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks Icky's is cute? It's not as cute as Jashwa or Takun's, but it still makes me :3



It seems like it. :>



Xegras said:


> Birds are for hunting.


 
And beavers aren't?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky said:


> CAW CAWCAWCAW


 
All the time reminds me of this.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

makes me think of professor screweyes


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> All the time reminds me of this.


 Icky Fag: Attorney at Caw.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky said:


> And beavers aren't?


 
Can't remember any time I've seen advertisements for beaver bait...oh wait..


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Icky Fag: Attorney at Caw.


 That actually made me laugh aloud. you bastard.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Icky Fag: Attorney at Caw.


 
It's Agent Caw goddamit >:C


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't help but think of that crow as Atticus Finch now


----------



## Azure (Mar 19, 2011)

Takun's is the best, Jash, you're still a slut, and now I want a FayVatar.


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> All the time reminds me of this.


 
I still love that picture so much.



Xegras said:


> Can't remember any time I've seen advertisements for beaver bait...oh wait..



that's because they were hunted out of America in the 18th century already :v



Fay V said:


> I can't help but think of that crow as Atticus Finch now


 
don't you mean

atticus _crow_


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky said:


> I still love that picture so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

yeah I face palmed my own idiocy on that one


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That actually made me laugh aloud. you bastard.


:3



Thatch said:


> It's Agent Caw goddamit >:C


 Mine was more clever.


----------



## Takun (Mar 19, 2011)

Did someone say caw?

http://i.imgur.com/yhHkF.jpg

CAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAW


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 19, 2011)

Takun said:


> Did someone say caw?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yhHkF.jpg
> 
> CAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAW


 

CAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAW


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> Takun's is the best, Jash, you're still a slut, and now I want a FayVatar.


 But but but. :C


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> But but but. :C


 Shut up you god damn slut. (this feels so backwards...)


----------



## Alstor (Mar 19, 2011)

Wait, are Icky circles supposed to fly, are they like bees that they are too big for their wings, but can miraculously fly?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> Takun's is the best, Jash, you're still a slut, *and now I want a FayVatar.*


 kay here ya go


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> kay here ya go


Holy shit. You are a badass. He even has a little stogie :3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> Holy shit. You are a badass. He even has a little stogie :3


 fear my rising army!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay- I jelly   ;~;


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fay- I jelly   ;~;


 I'm not sure what name to use on yours


----------



## Waffles (Mar 20, 2011)

Loleveryonegettingfreeavvies. I'm also Jelly of Fay V's army :v...
I like mine a lot, but for the poll, I have to say... Jashwa's because I'm a cat person. Sue me.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure what name to use on yours


 perhaps just DD?


----------



## Icky (Mar 20, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Wait, are Icky circles supposed to fly, are they like bees that they are too big for their wings, but can miraculously fly?


 
No, Icky circles are still perfectly capable of natural flight; it just looks really funny.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> perhaps just DD?


 good idea


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel so left out, I still have my original avatar way back when Sunitai doodled it for free.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 20, 2011)

Takun's most definitely! Jashwa's is actually kinda hard to see and hurt's my eyes and I thought his earlier avatar was a creepy, horny dinosaur thing.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd change my vote to Azure's avatar if it was a poll option.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> I'd change my vote to Azure's avatar if it was a poll option.


 
So true.

Azure's avatar is the best of them all right now.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 20, 2011)

I am no longer intimidated by Azure. He looks so cuddly. :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Loleveryonegettingfreeavvies. I'm also Jelly of Fay V's army :v...
> I like mine a lot, but for the poll, I have to say... Jashwa's because I'm a cat person. Sue me.


 
A bird who likes cats! Are you into sado masochism my dear Waffles!?


----------



## Waffles (Mar 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> A bird who likes cats! Are you into sado masochism my dear Waffles!?


 Not at all! I'm larger then most cats, anyways!


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Takun's most definitely! Jashwa's is actually kinda hard to see and hurt's my eyes and I thought his earlier avatar was a creepy, horny dinosaur thing.


 WHAT? NO. Jash's avatar was never a dinosaur thing. It was always a cat, for like, at least a year.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 20, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> WHAT? NO. Jash's avatar was never a dinosaur thing. It was always a cat, for like, at least a year.


 
That's what I thought it was for several months. Then someone commented that his _cat avatar_ was cute and I was like "Oh...! Ew..."


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I have the best avatar. It was the first one (I think?) and besides, look at that motherfucker. He knows he's awesome.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I have the best avatar. It was the first one (I think?) and besides, look at that motherfucker. He knows he's awesome.


 
Tell yourself that :V

I have the best avi, and it's not even a fayvatar :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 20, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> That's what I thought it was for several months. Then someone commented that his _cat avatar_ was cute and I was like "Oh...! Ew..."


 I remember you saying that.

It was because Fuzzle's avatar for me was smooth and not textured.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

Guys. JW has the best one


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I have the best avatar. It was the first one (I think?) and besides, look at that motherfucker. He knows he's awesome.


 No, Deadpool kitten is the awesomest.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Guys. JW has the best one


 But not the cutest.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2011)

None of us are going to decide on who has the best. We need to have some sort of battle to the death. Last man standing wins.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> None of us are going to decide on who has the best. We need to have some sort of battle to the death. Last man standing wins.


 a battle will just make deadpool kitten stronger.


----------



## Grifff (Mar 20, 2011)

Jashwa just cause.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure what name to use on yours


 
You could always have it say "RAEP"!


----------



## Kiva19 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well..even though my fursona is TECHNICALLY a cat, I'm going to vote for Takun because I can't have another cat win at anything. Plus, I enjoy dogs more in RL :3


----------

